# Skulls for the skull throne! Skulltower!



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

OH LORD! That is an ugly sofa!!! Haaah
Well after several long months of planning and building here is my baby: A massive skull tower of KHORNE! Just in time for my best friends birthday too. :laugh: I am very pleased with myself, but what do you guys think?
(by the way, I still have some stuff to do with it. it's not done being built)










































SKULLS FOR THE SKULLTHRONE!!!

EDIT: New detail pictures on page 2....


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

That....is.......awesome. +rep to you my good sir, for an astounding conversion worthy of Flakes himself.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks dude. I still have a looooong way to go...and painting it is going to be a chore :shok:


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

That is absolutely ridiculous. It is when you see that thing rolling across the battlefield towards when you know your screwed. It reminds me of an old siege tower but with a futuristic touch. I like it.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!!!! plus rep from me.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

A big pile of mega evil WIN. Outstanding. Better than the one in the apoc book. Great work. I like the changes you have made compared to the original. Rep Rep Rep Rep


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

you know, I can just see someone stop fighting, turn around, and look at that thing. Next thing you know, boom, he's just a bloody skid on the ground.

nice work. +rep from me


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

awesome but it needs more skulls.MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAARRRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I love the bloodgod disco you have going on at the top of the tower! +rep


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow... I doubt I ever saw a more unpractical vehicle in my lifetime... :biggrin:

It really looks great! (and expensive...) can't wait to see it painted :grin: you have months work ahead of you man...
one thing though. The sides of the vehicle looks awfully plain compared to the rest of the model. Maybe add a little decoration there?


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

That, my friend, is Wicket Sick!
Very nice work, I would love to see it all painted and running over some Imperials


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanks a ton guys. It's hard for a 16-year-old to complete something like that....jeeze painting it will take FOREVER! I'll gradually post pictures of my final builds/painting steps in the near future.
k:


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

EPIC.
+ rep.
Oh, and great use of the AT-43 lights XD.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Tip: Add as many khorne symbols as you can. Also..... go make Flakes proud and get some blood for the blood god, maybe a few skull for the throne too.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Indeed. I think I have 1...2..3..like 10? 10 marks of Khorne? I NEED MOAR!!!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet.
Oh, and nice hair too XD


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks 
I've already added some mo' stuff, so I'll have new pix up soon ^.^


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

(>^_^)>
<(^_^<)

Oh god I feel dirty now...


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

...uh...why Winterous? 
Hey guys...I seem to be a little worried about one thing: clutter.
I want it look awesome and have lots of personality but I want to avoid it looking TOO full. Any advice on that?
(update pics soon guys )


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

I've got the metal skulls bitzpack on its way too :mrgreen:
Hope you guys (gals) like it. It's getting there.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking swanky!


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Skulls for the Skull Throne! I love it!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i love your hair!:biggrin:...

Models ok too, but i love your hair!:biggrin:...

haha, jokes  this is the first time iv seen a Skull Throne. Gotta say your right - a liiitle bit too much decoration around the base. You just need one base colour scheme to bring it all together - dont go ott, or itll burn out your eyes.


----------



## Classs (Jan 18, 2009)

That is sweet.Cant wait to see it finished and would love to go against it in a battle.
Keep up the good work


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is perfect. Anyone who cannot figure that one out needs to become a skull for the skull throne. The mix of icons and skull details is great. You are right about clutter. No need for any more. Paint it paint it paint it. Any thoughts of color? Black and gold like in apoc reload or a more traditional khornate theme, red and bronze?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

:shok: so. freeking. AWSOME!

For the second time this week, I am forced to say; that is -


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

ah i cannot wait to use it.

our friendship knows no bounds.

i love you (in the most brotherly least homosexual way possible)


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks a ton guys! 
I'm planning to paint it more black and gold because all the red ones I have seen are...well....ugly. I'll update you guys as I go, promise!
Thanks for the Rep and any in advance!


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome model. I'm going to have to but that on my to-do list for my army. After I get done with my flyers.


----------



## Lucky_Marine (Feb 5, 2010)

Luv it +rep.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


>


Seconded. Fantastic.


----------

